

Show HN: A simple way to most elegant resumes - bawasa
http://www.eresume.io/#/home

======
HeyLaughingBoy
What problem is this solving? For all the issues I may have had with resumes
that cross my desk, lack of "elegance" has never been one of them.

I want to know your name, your contact information, and what you've done for
the last few years in a predictable, quick to read format. Plain Courier New
text works fine.

My workflow: typically my manager drops a pile of resumes that have come in
from HR/recruiter and asks me to "go"/"no go" them for an initial phone
screen. I will go through them quickly and could care less about how pretty
they look. If I see your resume again, it's either because I am doing the
screen or one of the in-person interviews and by that time, I've scribbled
notes all over your resume about questions I want you to answer.

All I want to know is can you do the work you'll be asked to and will people
want to work with you. What your resume actually looks like (assuming it's
readable and doesn't have more than one or two spelling errors), is about the
last thing I care about.

~~~
bawasa
As the saying goes "First impression is the last impression".

When you submit your resume to any company, I think that is the first
impression you are going to make about yourself and if that impression is
going to be an "elegant" one, something that can make you stand out in the
pile of resumes on a HR's desk, something that would stop the HR from going
through his pile & have a second look at your resume, then why not make it ?

And by making it "elegant" I am not taking away the basic purpose of the
resume, all the information that is expected is still there & if the
information is going to be presented in an "elegant" manner, whats the harm ?

Very true, once selected the HR might scribble his questions on the resume and
it might very well end in the trash, I would say in that case that "elegant"
resume would have served its purpose :-)

~~~
eastCoastAlan
It's been a long time since I've been on the open job market, but I remember
receiving the 'make your resume stand out from the others in the pile' advice.
I even remember using heavier slightly textured stock for a while to test its
effectiveness. From my own experience the only thing that really made a
difference is being recommended by someone. All other tactics basically
amounted to nothing.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Exactly this. I don't know a single interviewer who cares about the style of a
resume unless it makes it harder to read. And then it's in danger of being
tossed without reading.

------
detaro
Needs a sample somewhere. Also, I hope "online forever" doesn't exclude a
"delete" option ;)

~~~
bawasa
Actually did not think of a delete option, point noted, thanks. Sample
somewhere as in on the homepage ?

~~~
detaro
Yeah, so people can see quickly what they might get. Even the sample account
had only an empty template when I logged in, not a "finished" result

~~~
bawasa
Done, added few samples on the home page, cheers !!

